# Old Quaker info?



## deesart

HI,
 I have found a couple of ref. on Old Quaker labels; but nothing about a bottle.
 This bottle is embossed with FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR RE-USE OF THIS BOTTLE and OLD QUAKER with a picture of a man in a hat with wheat type grass. It has the seam all the way to the top of the bottle, so should be 1900 to present time.  The bottom is embossed with ONE QUART and some letters and numbers.
 Any ideas on what this might be worth?
 Thanks 
 Dee







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## diggermeister

Hey All, If the bottle is embossed with, "Federal Law forbids..." it was filled between 1932~1964 "POST~PROHIBITION". 
 Old Quaker was a RYE whiskey that seems to been fairly common. I think that the "wheat" (embossed) is actually RYE grass. There is no certain value for this era/type. I am gathering information on these bottles for a possible guide. I have tracked a few of the Old Quaker at auction and IF they sell (seldom) it's usually only for a couple of dollars. With shipping, it means someone was willing to fork-over $6~$7. I would say it is a good entry level bottle for this possible "Future" collectible catagory.
 I don't have the information about Old Quaker in front of me (cities, distiller, dates, etc.). I may try to post it later...Also feel free to see the thread in the "Collectors Chat..." forum about these bottles. 
 I hope this was a help...


----------



## whosyerdaddy

most of the old quaker bottles came from lawrenceburg indiana   they were shipped all over the country   old quaker was eventually purchased by seagrams distillery   hope i could help     whosyer !!


----------



## lmtae2

I have the same bottle and a smaller one, the smaller one apparently had a wooded cap with a stake attached.  I will try to attach pic.  Take care.


----------



## lmtae2

That may be wrong as I seen others with metal caps.  Not sure why this bottle had the wood in it.  Weird


----------



## madman

vampire juice lol  mike


----------

